

US announces 1st Bitcoin securities fraud case - deepblueocean
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/d6ee7847f3ce49738034a88a1510d05b/feds-announce-1st-bitcoin-securities-fraud-case

======
bhhaskin
A part of me wonders if cases like this are legitimizing bit coin by having
the US government acknowledge it.

